# F/S S14 Door insert Kit



## maxed (Dec 31, 2002)

Door insert Kit in "vynal" are now avilable for 95-98 240SX in many colors, pre-cut and ready for easy installation.

$24.99/shipped Regular colors (black, red...etc.)
$29.99/shipped metalic colors (silver, charcoal...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33705&item=1875564305

For additional info or orders please contact: [email protected]


----------



## maxed (Dec 31, 2002)

maxed said:


> *Door insert Kit in "vynal" are now avilable for 95-98 240SX in many colors, pre-cut and ready for easy installation.
> 
> $24.99/shipped Regular colors (black, red...etc.)
> $29.99/shipped metalic colors (silver, charcoal...
> ...


The new price for all colors are $19.99 for limited time.
please email [email protected] for any questions. Thanks


----------

